# How About These Stocking Stuffers?



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

Here's some stuff I've been working on this past month. I think the friends and family are gonna dig these stocking stuffers! What do you think......
NightProwler

Y-Guard Jigs (for the BGBS and twister fan's)

















Zipper Pulls

















Galaxy Jig









Electrified Pink









My Lady









3J









Frogger









Weedless Chin Spins









Wishing you and your a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Those all look great! Great colors and attention to details. The fish are gonna love them(minus the zipper pulls


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I think everything is really great but I especially like the ZIPPER PULLS. Where are you located? Send me a PM if necessary.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Great looking stuff.Those are some lucky people.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

He sent me some jigs a few months ago. Haven't had. a chance to fish much but did catch one 12 inch perch at wingfoot on them. They are really great looking jigs.

Box of duck feathers headed your way. Would love to fish some jigs from the feathers I send you!


----------

